# Issues with TMCC Train



## trains4days (2 mo ago)

Having issues with tender and locomotive communicating. Tender sounds all work as I was able to trigger in conventional. In tmcc mode, I cannot get chuff and crew talk and horn and bell to work on command. I check the engine ir and works I checked it's power and also did a tender swap on track, and working tender the train works properly. Does that mean one of the tender boards are bad? I checked the receiver ir in tender and get continuity... Is it possible the ir is bad? I hate to remove stock system if I'm missing something. The train acts like if you would deliberately put the wrong reset code in. I check my manual, and code reset didn't help. Thanks for the help in advance. I'm getting into hobby, and hard to find the scroll time to look for similar issues


----------



## trains4days (2 mo ago)

Anyone?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Top suspect for me is the wiring under the heatshrink on the tender drawbar, that comes loose. If a board has failed, it's most likely the AD-20 board, that's the serial data receiver.

Question: Can you activate the coupler or backup light in command mode?


----------



## trains4days (2 mo ago)

No I cannot, I'm glad you had replied to this. I've seen many intuitive posts from you across different forums. Great man full of great info. So yeah I checked continuity from solder on mini board of led back to plug, and it checks out. I checked at AD-20 where plug goes, I'm getting 5v on 2 of the three pins. And I think the other is common or ground.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, top suspect is probably the IR sensor, then the AD-20. If those were alive, the coupler and light would function. Hopefully, it's not the AD-20 as that isn't available.


----------

